# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  Sophos Anti-Rootkit

## HATTIFNATTOR

Антируткит от Sophos поставляется в виде sfx архива. Имеет графический интерфейс


а также может быть запущен из командной строки.


предназначен, соответственно, для обнаружения и удаления вредоносных программ скрывающих свое присутствие в системе. Freeware.


 *Скачать*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Dark_Blaze

А Вы тестили?

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Просто посмотрел - вряд ли это можно назвать тестированием.

----------


## Dont.care.a.f!g

*Sophos Anti-Rootkit 1.3 RC*

----------


## Surfer

2 june 2010
*Sophos Anti-Rootkit v1.5.4*
http://downloads.sophos.com/support/...sar_15_sfx.exe

----------


## gjf

Где-то год назад я его попытался сравнить с Gmer. Убого. Хотя может и поднялся.
Плохо то, что удаление не управляемо.

----------

